# yuck



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

ok so i'm feeling hyper at times since my tsh is out of whack but i have a low low tsh. This happened years ago. You know when your so exhausted you get jittery? Thats how it is. But now with me going back on meds I swear the hashi's and thyroid are acting up. I can feel the synthroid kickstarting my system a bit. Poof there goes my nervous system. A week ago I had a swollen cheek a bit. The endo said its cause my antibodies need to be calmed down and it takes time. I have panic attacks once a night but I'm ok...i get through them. I'm sweating and jittery. Night is the worst as that is when our thyroid starts working. Mornings are bad too cause thats when the adrenals start working and I have been through hell and back. MY MOM and sister had these same SYMPTOMS when their hashi's acted up and thyroid was wacked out too. Their doctor said the thyroid affects your adrenals and the messages get crossed and puts stress on other body systems that it shouldnt until it all settles down. I am just venting right now. I need reassurance. This is scary and not fun. I know I'll be ok. My endo will see me in 4-6 weeks once my thyroid stabilizes by then and my body gets into a normal pattern. Stupid hashi's. I really hate this disease when its not managed. I hate my regular doctor for letting me get this bad. Thankyou for this support group. :sad0049:hugs3:sad0049::sad0049:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> ok so i'm feeling hyper at times since my tsh is out of whack but i have a low low tsh. This happened years ago. You know when your so exhausted you get jittery? Thats how it is. But now with me going back on meds I swear the hashi's and thyroid are acting up. I can feel the synthroid kickstarting my system a bit. Poof there goes my nervous system. A week ago I had a swollen cheek a bit. The endo said its cause my antibodies need to be calmed down and it takes time. I have panic attacks once a night but I'm ok...i get through them. I'm sweating and jittery. Night is the worst as that is when our thyroid starts working. Mornings are bad too cause thats when the adrenals start working and I have been through hell and back. MY MOM and sister had these same SYMPTOMS when their hashi's acted up and thyroid was wacked out too. Their doctor said the thyroid affects your adrenals and the messages get crossed and puts stress on other body systems that it shouldnt until it all settles down. I am just venting right now. I need reassurance. This is scary and not fun. I know I'll be ok. My endo will see me in 4-6 weeks once my thyroid stabilizes by then and my body gets into a normal pattern. Stupid hashi's. I really hate this disease when its not managed. I hate my regular doctor for letting me get this bad. Thankyou for this support group. :sad0049:hugs3:sad0049::sad0049:


{{{{daisydaisy}}}} Oh, my gosh! You are on some roller coaster ride right now. Are you okay? Are you sweaty and jittery right now?

It makes me wonder if you should call your doctor?

Worried here!


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

the jitters are going away and so are the panic attacks as i'm on the thyroid meds again but will be a long long journey. Still house bound as i'm soooo exhausted but i'll be ok..just hate the waiting.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisydaisy said:


> the jitters are going away and so are the panic attacks as i'm on the thyroid meds again but will be a long long journey. Still house bound as i'm soooo exhausted but i'll be ok..just hate the waiting.


Well..................you take care of yourself and let us know how you are doing. How much thyroid med are you taking?

Did I ever ask you if you had a ferritin test? I cannot recall as I reply to so many folks.


----------

